# Soap/bath product sellers on Etsy--any thoughts, raves, horror stories?



## Kragey (Jan 20, 2010)

I have very sensitive skin that gets mega-dry in the winter, so bath products are one of my major vices. Sadly, bathing with a bath bomb every night isn't exactly a plausible idea when you're a busy college student, so I usually end up looking for other ways to moisturize.

Lately, I've been pointed to a lot of sellers on Etsy, especially with regards to soaps and scrubs. Now, I have found St. Ives' Oatmeal and Shea Butter body wash, and it made me--a girl who refused to use body wash for a decade because it didn't make her feel clean or moisturized--a happy camper. But I gotta admit...the bath product lover in me is going, "Oooooh, pretty soaps! Oooooh, this scrub has sandalwood!"

So these are the users who have been recommended to me:

Bath and Body by Anderson Soap Company by dennisanderson on Etsy
Indulgent Luxuries to Nourish and Pamper Your Skin by CozyMoments
Solstice Scents Soaps Sundries & Herbal by solsticescents on Etsy
All natural organic soaps for healthier skin by Dreampebblesbath
Haus of Gloi Ethereal Vegan Bathing Goods by gloilocksandbody

I'm dying to try these guys out, or anybody else you guys think is great! But, I'm a total wuss, and speaking as somebody who has had bad reactions to glycerin soaps, the thought of using handmade soap again makes me cringe. I'm no good with chemicals, but am I correct in assuming that these soaps contain gentler chemicals and are actually MOISTURIZING?

(OMG PRETTY SOAP. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

In fact, I would love to see this thread turn in to a general discussion about the good and the bad of Etsy.


----------



## Navessa (Mar 31, 2010)

i know i am late jumping on this thread of yours but i am an etsy addict!!

i love:
haus of gloi
mad hatter
long winter farm
grumpy girls (they have an etailer store too!)
savor
and many more!!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Mar 31, 2010)

On Etsy, I love Pink Bow Bath Boutique.  She has the most delicious smelling body lotions.  My favorties are Hawaiian Wedding Cake and Cotton Candy Bubble Gum.


----------

